# Stage 1: Rotterdam to Brussels - 224K



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Tony Martin had a pretty rough day. He held the lead until the final 3 riders crossed the line. Cancellara surprised no one in winning, so the story is not with him. For many, the story is with Armstrong beating Spanish national TT champ Contador. Of course you can't say anyone is better than anyone after only one stage, but it was still a surprise given Contador's early season form.

Now the script is handed off to the sprinters. Flat stage. Netherlands to Belgium, taking them through Antwerp. 

Will Cavendish strut his stuff, or will a contingent of riders exact Haussler's revenge and box him in, opening it up for Cervelo? Can Tyler Farrar use this to his advantgae? Freire? Elder statesman McEwen?Of course, if people play cat and mouse, Fabian might just ride off the front and take the stage, stay in yellow, and kiss the girls. Again.

Who ya got?

I gotta pick Cavendish. With Fabian keeping yellow.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

See if the weather plays a hand...


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Was that Bernie? wow he's looking pretty old...


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

I'd like to see Thor or Tyler win it, but if I had to put money down I'd bet on Cavendish.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*It's gonna be interesting*

I will take either Cavendish or Farrar. Some of it depends on how much wind there is but I've traveled in the area and the weather, even with the sun out, can make it interesting. Another factor's going to be the Dutch road furniture. Anybody who's been in the area or watched this year's Giro will know that people are going to hit the road today, like it or not. That and the possibility of echelons forming point toward the stronger teams. Garmin, HTC, Sky and say Saxo. Hence my picks as Sky and Saxo don't have a designated sprinter on the squad as they're concentrating on GC. We shall see if Cav's on form or not as Farrar rode well in the Giro before pulling out. Oh yeah, dark horse, my man Oscar Friere Gomes....


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

boneman said:


> I will take either Cavendish or Farrar. Some of it depends on how much wind there is but I've traveled in the area and the weather, even with the sun out, can make it interesting. Another factor's going to be the Dutch road furniture. Anybody who's been in the area or watched this year's Giro will know that people are going to hit the road today, like it or not. That and the possibility of echelons forming point toward the stronger teams. Garmin, HTC, Sky and say Saxo. Hence my picks as Sky and Saxo don't have a designated sprinter on the squad as they're concentrating on GC. We shall see if Cav's on form or not as Farrar rode well in the Giro before pulling out. Oh yeah, dark horse, my man Oscar Friere Gomes....


Farrar.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

yeah, the giro was a catastrophe with all the furniture. and if it is windy, and eschelons form, there might not be a bunch sprint. i imagine conti will have vino and the boys up front so he doesnt miss out if there is a break...would be fun to see some blocking...



boneman said:


> I will take either Cavendish or Farrar. Some of it depends on how much wind there is but I've traveled in the area and the weather, even with the sun out, can make it interesting. Another factor's going to be the Dutch road furniture. Anybody who's been in the area or watched this year's Giro will know that people are going to hit the road today, like it or not. That and the possibility of echelons forming point toward the stronger teams. Garmin, HTC, Sky and say Saxo. Hence my picks as Sky and Saxo don't have a designated sprinter on the squad as they're concentrating on GC. We shall see if Cav's on form or not as Farrar rode well in the Giro before pulling out. Oh yeah, dark horse, my man Oscar Friere Gomes....


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

weltyed said:


> yeah, the giro was a catastrophe with all the furniture. and if it is windy, and eschelons form, there might not be a bunch sprint. i imagine conti will have vino and the boys up front so he doesnt miss out if there is a break...would be fun to see some blocking...


Contador is not the TT champion of Spain, Sanchez is. 
There will be crashes the first day of the tour. They could have the race on a 200 km runway and there would be crashes. 
Mass sprint. There's hardly any wind today and clear skies.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Cav most likely but I rather it be Tyler.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll pick Cavendish.

(but i'll be pulling for Farrar and Thor)


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Hushovd takes the stage.


----------



## colombo357 (Jun 19, 2010)

Armstrong will take the win and the yellow jersey. He'll keep the jersey all the way to Paris for a record breaking 20 consecutive days for the most commanding tour victory evarrrr.


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

McEwen


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Farrar. Uphill sprint, which is not Cav's specialty.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

I think Cav but I hope Tyler.


----------



## Haridic (Jun 9, 2008)

Im hoping the French start early and attack like hell  Please dont let Cavendish win (even though ive picked him in my fantasy team, im not stupid XD )


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I vote for Cavendish, since I'm a Scott dealer.

If I could pick anyone that I thought *should* win, I'd pick Jens Voigt.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Farrar!

As Robdamanii astutely observed...hill sprints are not (or at least haven't necessarily been) Cav's strong suit. Remember one of the final stages last year where Farrar had to take a line around Thor and still was gaining on Cav at the line? 

Here in Wenatchee (Farrar's hometown) all there _is_ are hills. Speaking of, it was fun to see Roll mention Wenatchee this morning. We're famous! 

Oh and I'd be pleased to see Thor win as well. Especially after last year's ballsy in your face maneuver. He just shut up and rode. That speaks volumes, with style.

Cav? I'm trying to find reasons to like the guy, but after I saw yesterday's dismissive statement regarding Garmin upping their leadout train... _'So they're developing a better train...so what. I'll just go at 85% instead of 80%'..._ Ugh.

There's a time to make pointed little jabs but Cav seems to think this is all the time. He's annoying.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

Farrarrarrarrarr!

Is anyone keeping track of the picks like Ntiro did last year, or was it 2 years ago?


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

lance armstrong because he is a great climber


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Balan got taken down early on... ran into a Milram rider that went down in front of him. There sure is a lot red in the peloton.


----------



## BroughAJ (Jul 19, 2008)

Farrar has a new level of confidence this season. He's going to bring it this Tour!


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

jeebus. Crash much?!?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

gegarrenton said:


> jeebus. Crash much?!?


Less crashes take place in the CAT 5's...Over a season


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

My god, you'd think the pavement attracts carbon fiber.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah. I don't think I've ever seen the entire field grind to a halt like that before with riders having to dismount, step over the carnage, and remount...yikes!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Who let all the Crash 4's into the Tour de France?


Jimminy. I haven't laughed so hard in a long time.


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

Kinda looked to me like Cavendouche caused the crash on that 160 deg turn.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

tethernaut said:


> Kinda looked to me like Cavendouche caused the crash on that 160 deg turn.


Yep...


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

gegarrenton said:


> Yep...


It was him. The kid's bike handling skills have gone to crap.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I couldn't make out who it was right there at the end who fell and his wheel got caught up in the bike next to him and dragged away from him. He stands up and raises his arm, like "Hey, gimme back my bike"...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

After watching that stage I have the urge to buy a shake weight.


----------



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

Opus51569 said:


> I couldn't make out who it was right there at the end who fell and his wheel got caught up in the bike next to him and dragged away from him. He stands up and raises his arm, like "Hey, gimme back my bike"...


It was an AG2R rider. Sucked for Tyler. Kinda hard to win a sprint dragging a second bike.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

tethernaut said:


> It was an AG2R rider. *Sucked for Tyler. Kinda hard to win a sprint dragging a second bike*.



But it sure was funny on TV.


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

Opus51569 said:


> I couldn't make out who it was right there at the end who fell and his wheel got caught up in the bike next to him and dragged away from him. He stands up and raises his arm, like "Hey, gimme back my bike"...


Tyler Farrar was the one who drug the bike away. You could see him kick the bike and try to get it loose.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

tethernaut said:


> It was an AG2R rider. Sucked for Tyler. Kinda hard to win a sprint dragging a second bike.


Yep. I just saw Tyler's bike where the RD was completely ripped off! What color is the jersey for the best Fixie rider?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

locobaylor said:


> Tyler Farrar was the one who drug the bike away. You could see him kick the bike and try to get it loose.



In the post race interview he obviously had to bite his lip about the guy who crossed his back wheel but it was obvious he was rightfully purturbed. Huge disappointment for him. 

In the end he said, "Things like this happen in bike racing". Nice job keeping his composure.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

That was like Saturday night at the local short trace. I just knew Tyler was going to get his first Tour win.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i liked TF's interview last comment to FA "that stuff happens in bike racing". It sounded like FA was trying to bait him into blaming the GC guys for causing all the crap at the end. FA seems a bit of a douche. I appreciate TF's sharp answer. Very good stuff.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

tethernaut said:


> It was an AG2R rider. Sucked for Tyler. Kinda hard to win a sprint dragging a second bike.


Farrar called him a "kikker" in a post race interview. Doesn't make sense unless you know "kikker" is Dutch for frog.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

According to the results posted on cyclingnews.com, Tony Martin, Janez Brajkovic and Mick Rogers lost over 3 minutes... But they're not behind on GC.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

gegarrenton said:


> jeebus. Crash much?!?


It doesn't take narrow netherlands roads and street furniture, nerves seem to do the trick...


----------



## neilg1 (Sep 23, 2009)

When Sherwen said that "_even Lance Armstrong_ admits Eddy Merckx is the great of all time", I almost vomited on my TV.
I'm officially watching the rest of the tour on mute.
What a tool.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

jhamlin38 said:


> i liked TF's interview last comment to FA "that stuff happens in bike racing". It sounded like FA was trying to bait him into blaming the GC guys for causing all the crap at the end. FA seems a bit of a douche. I appreciate TF's sharp answer. Very good stuff.


Does FA have a name or is he/she generally known for the abbreviation of "f*ck all".


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

neilg1 said:


> When Sherwen said that "_even Lance Armstrong_ admits Eddy Merckx is the great of all time", I almost vomited on my TV.
> I'm officially watching the rest of the tour on mute.
> What a tool.



do yourself a favor and listen to the eurosport feed instead. Sherwin has fallen badly in my opinion. its one of the most painful things to listen to in sports.


----------



## neilg1 (Sep 23, 2009)

jhamlin38 said:


> do yourself a favor and listen to the eurosport feed instead. Sherwin has fallen badly in my opinion. its one of the most painful things to listen to in sports.



That's my plan from here on out.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

rogger said:


> Does FA have a name or is he/she generally known for the abbreviation of "f*ck all".


Frankie Andreu?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

neilg1 said:


> When Sherwen said that "_even Lance Armstrong_ admits Eddy Merckx is the great of all time", I almost vomited on my TV.
> I'm officially watching the rest of the tour on mute.
> What a tool.



I "like" Phil and Paul but I have to admit it...they're getting on my nerves a bit. 

Was fun to see Merckx and Badger on the podium post race. Class and @ss. You decide which is which.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I think he was actually*



robdamanii said:


> It was him. The kid's bike handling skills have gone to crap.


trying to drive Freire so wide he'd have to slow
They are making a hard right and Cav is leaning left
I think he was trying to eliminate some of the competition and it backfired


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> trying to drive Freire so wide he'd have to slow
> They are making a hard right and Cav is leaning left
> I think he was trying to eliminate some of the competition and it backfired


What on earth are you smoking? He overcooked it on the bend, true. But to suggest that it was an attempt to eliminate the opposition? 
I credited you with more nous.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll withold judgement on Cav's part in the first crash until I see some replays, but at first glance it looked as though he chose a bad line heading into that hairpin, got nervous and couldn't hold it. 

If he did indeed pull a boneheaded maneuver today, didn't he just complete another fail of similar variety a couple weeks ago? Somebody's putting something funny in the boy's GU and it's called "Oops I did it again".


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Somebody's putting something funny in the boy's GU and it's called "Oops I did it again".


I didn't know they made Britney Spearsmint flavoured Gu....


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

ultimobici said:


> Frankie Andreu?


Thanks. Not that much of a household name to be known by his initials this side of the pond.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> If he did indeed pull a boneheaded maneuver today..................


That reminds me, where's my favorite Aussie Sprinter this year?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> I didn't know they made Britney *Spearsmint* flavoured Gu....



I saw what you did right there. 

Nothing gets past my keen observational skills.  

In fact, I'm _so_ Genius they could make a tube out of me.
(did you see what I did right there?)


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

This was a "must win" stage for Cavendish's frame of mind and he overcooked it trying to make the corner. 
The front of the Peleton was a mess, with no team able to control things, at the time he crashed. I think his nerves got the better of him, because he knows that he's a marked man by all the other sprinters. "*Anyone BUT Cav"* will be their siren call.
If he comes out of this TdF as a multi-stage winner, or better the winner of Green, he will be worthy of the word Great.


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*That is how it looked to me*



atpjunkie said:


> trying to drive Freire so wide he'd have to slow
> They are making a hard right and Cav is leaning left
> I think he was trying to eliminate some of the competition and it backfired


Cav looked to be pushing Freire wide so that he would need to slow down to make the turn.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> trying to drive Freire so wide he'd have to slow
> They are making a hard right and Cav is leaning left
> I think he was trying to eliminate some of the competition and it backfired


Cavendouche was a dangerous sprinter before, now he is plain dangerous


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Any word on injuries from the crashes?


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

ultimobici said:


> But to suggest that it was an attempt to eliminate the opposition?
> I credited you with more nous.


There is precedent for this. Don't believe me? Ask Tom Boonen and HH.

I agree with the others, the move looked intentional. He wasn't trying to cause a wreck (though he did), but he was trying to cause others to deviate from their line. 

He should get pulled. Hell, he shouldn't have been allowed to start...


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

From Facebook
Road ID Happy to find out that the x-rays on Levi Leipheimer's wrist were negative and he'll continue racing. Crazy day. Ironic that an animal lover like Levi crashed as the result of a loose dog running into the street.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'm smoking*



ultimobici said:


> What on earth are you smoking? He overcooked it on the bend, true. But to suggest that it was an attempt to eliminate the opposition?
> I credited you with more nous.


I have sprinted and done lead out work. The only reason to lean to your outside on a corner is to drive someone wider. Don't think he wanted a wreck, I think he wanted Freire out of his hip pocket. You did notice Cav barely crashed while the others went down pretty hard.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Looked like Cav leaned the wrong way intentionally on the overhead replay. 

The TDF organizers continue to put money ahead of rider safety.......that finish narrowed and to do that after a crazy turn that allowed the field to bunch again was crazy.

Len


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I'll withold judgement on Cav's part in the first crash until I see some replays, but at first glance it looked as though he chose a bad line heading into that hairpin, got nervous and couldn't hold it.
> 
> If he did indeed pull a boneheaded maneuver today, didn't he just complete another fail of similar variety a couple weeks ago? Somebody's putting something funny in the boy's GU and it's called "Oops I did it again".


I'm waiting to see his interview. Will he blame someone/something, or will he man up and admit he missed the turn? His position will influence my opinion of him.

I wonder if Cav remembers this interview from last year? He sure "laid down a marker on your Farrar's, your Freire's" this time!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Changing topics back to the early... err... only break... wtf? Stage 1 of the Tour and the very first attack is the one that sticks, with apparently no real chasing or counters at all?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> Changing topics back to the early... err... only break... wtf? Stage 1 of the Tour and the very first attack is the one that sticks, with apparently no real chasing or counters at all?


put in two dutchmen, both well known, from the two right teams. Have a spaniard that is no threat to anything and sure, the pack will let them go. Which team would chase in earnest? Footon?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

den bakker said:


> put in two dutchmen, both well known, from the two right teams. Have a spaniard that is no threat to anything and sure, the pack will let them go. Which team would chase in earnest? Footon?


its just stage 1, you'd think there'd be 50 guys who lobbied their DS for permission to go in the early break, and would expect to see constant warfare for the first couple of hours.

but who knows, maybe the fear of crosswinds had everybody on full lock-down.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Crash Test Dummies*

Okay, first real stage and people are on edge, but that finish was nuts! Three crashes including a major pile-up of most of the field!

Too early to assign blame - need to see some good slow-mo for that - more concerned at this point with injuries. Some of those crashes looked ugly - I think that guy from Lampre is out and suspect more riders will have to drop out when the injuries are fully known and understood. This race is just too long for even the toughest to ride hurt for three weeks!

Would be a pity if more people, and especially GC or Jersey contenders, are knocked out by this. I understand that this is racing with the big boys, but still....


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

euro-trash said:


> There is precedent for this. Don't believe me? Ask Tom Boonen and HH.


When? Tour de Suisse? If so you're talking utter tripe. Cavendish did not intentionally crash HH or Boonen. He did make a mistake in not holding his line just as HH made a mistake by not being aware of his surroundings. Cav caused the crash, but HH didn't help matters.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> After watching that stage I have the urge to buy a shake weight.


My favorite commercial.


----------

